# Guppy females breeding age



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been keeping my female guppies virgin for almost 6 months. They have been getting nice and plump. Will be adding them to the boys tomorrow (line breeding). Interestingly I read that if you keep females virgin too long they can get to a point where they no longer are able to have fry.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. Don't keep them virgin for too long, or they'll turn out useless. 6 months is probably already too long. Good luck!


----------



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow now I am really disheartened. I didn't realize that there was such a cut off point. Although another breeder wrote that it may just take a little longer because older guppies will have fewer ovulations, especially moscows. in any case i have the trios swimming in about a four gal tub. I hate waiting for results.


----------

